# Lumapower Lumacraft D-Mini Cree



## ernsanada (Dec 23, 2006)

I just received the Lumapower Lumacraft D- Mini Cree. Shipping took 5 days to Socal!

Fit and finish is excellent. Machining is excellent. No flaws in the anodize II.

Comes with extra o-rings, pouch, lanyard, reverse clickie and GID Rear Clickie cover.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Comes neatly packaged.










































What caught my eye is a deep reflector.






Came with the momentary on twist on off switch installed.











I swapped out the switch to the reverse clickie with GID rear clickie cover.






Top, D- Mini. Bottom, Fenix P1D CE






Left, D-Mini. Right, Fenix P1D CE






D-Mini @ 27"






Fenix P1D CE @ 27"






D-Mini @ 27" Stepped Down Exposure.






Fenix P1D CE @ 27" Stepped Down Exposure.






Left, D-Mini. Right, Fenix P1D CE @ 27" 






Left, D-Mini. Right, Fenix P1D CE @ 27" Stepped Down Exposure.






Left, D-Mini. Right, Fenix P1D CE @ 97"






Left, D-Mini. Right, Fenix P1D CE @ 97" Stepped Down Exposure.






D-Mini @ 203"






Fenix P1D CE @ 203"






D-Mini @ 203" Stepped Down Exposure.






Fenix P1D CE @ 203" Stepped Down Exposure.






------------------------------------------------------------------------

Both lights are using Protected RCR123's fully charged.


----------



## EngrPaul (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower Lumacraft D- Mini Cree*


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower Lumacraft D- Mini Cree*

Excellent job, Ernie. :goodjob:


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower Lumacraft D- Mini Cree*

My Lumapower Family.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower Lumacraft D- Mini Cree*

And mine (the engineering samples):


----------



## lumapower (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower Lumacraft D- Mini Cree*

Thank you, ernsanada 
Great efficiency.  

Best Rgds.

Lumapower Team


----------



## dizzy (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower Lumacraft D- Mini Cree*

Great pics ernsanada. I didn't realise all the extras came with it. Mine is on the way also, in aluminum. 

I'm sure I will be buying more Lumapower products soon.


----------



## AFAustin (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower Lumacraft D- Mini Cree*

Thank you, ernsanada. Great photos as usual. The "real world" beamshots in particular are great.

And, Dad, your silver beauties are a joy to behold!


----------



## NewBie (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower Lumacraft D- Mini Cree*

Again, thanks a bunch for those beamshots, they really help to put everything into perspective!


----------



## CM (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower Lumacraft D- Mini Cree*

What's the cost of the light shipped?


----------



## LEDcandle (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower Lumacraft D- Mini Cree*

Nice, simple and useful review as always, ersanada. Looks like the D-mini has a bright ring around the corona instead of a dark ring! Haha.... 

Dad, the bare-al lights look awesome.


----------



## x2x3x2 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower Lumacraft D- Mini Cree*

lol! arewethereyetdad, stop showing off ur bare alu samples. we've seen those a few times before already  

btw ernsanada, are those shots vs P1D CE on medium or high?


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower Lumacraft D- Mini Cree*



x2x3x2 said:


> lol! arewethereyetdad, stop showing off ur bare alu samples. we've seen those a few times before already
> 
> btw ernsanada, are those shots vs P1D CE on medium or high?



The P1D CE is on high, it won't go into the lower levels due to fact it's a RCR123.


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower Lumacraft D- Mini Cree*



CM said:


> What's the cost of the light shipped?



$58.95 

It's a little throw monster. The D-Mini kills the Hunt Light FT01X Se U Bin. I'll try to post some beamshots tomorrow.


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower Lumacraft D- Mini Cree*



LEDcandle said:


> Nice, simple and useful review as always, ersanada. Looks like the D-mini has a bright ring around the corona instead of a dark ring! Haha....
> 
> Dad, the bare-al lights look awesome.



I let the pictures do the talking.


----------



## Raybo (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower Lumacraft D- Mini Cree*



arewethereyetdad said:


> And mine (the engineering samples):



Big light is the DX1?

Thanks in advance,

Ray


----------



## xmattyx (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower Lumacraft D- Mini Cree*

where can i order this light?


----------



## AFAustin (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower Lumacraft D- Mini Cree*



xmattyx said:


> where can i order this light?



http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=143409&page=1


----------



## xmattyx (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower Lumacraft D- Mini Cree*

thank you very much.:buddies:


----------



## AFAustin (Dec 24, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower Lumacraft D- Mini Cree*



xmattyx said:


> thank you very much.:buddies:



You're welcome. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Dec 24, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower Lumacraft D- Mini Cree*



Raybo said:


> Big light is the DX1?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Ray



Yes.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Dec 24, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower Lumacraft D- Mini Cree*



x2x3x2 said:


> lol! arewethereyetdad, stop showing off ur bare alu samples. we've seen those a few times before already



Well, Ernie keeps showin' off _*his*_ "family" shot in my Lumapower thread, so I thought I'd return the favor. :nana: :lolsign:


----------



## fnmag (Dec 24, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower Lumacraft D- Mini Cree*

Ernie, thanks for the great review and beamshots. My D-Mini didn't make in today so it'll probably get to me on Tuesday. However, your review will hold me over until then. *MERRY CHRISTMAS! :santa: *


----------



## StefanFS (Dec 24, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower Lumacraft D- Mini Cree*

I have done some hotspot Lux measurements.


At 1 meter with a Battery Station 3.7 V Li-Ion, ten readings : Varies between 6900 Lux and 7050 Lux.
At 1 meter with a new Panasonic CR123, ten readings: Varies between 5900 Lux and 6090 Lux.
The ringformed hotspot is the probable reason for the variations. A VERY bright flashlight.
Stefan


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 24, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower Lumacraft D- Mini Cree*







The Energizer primary gave a very respectable 59 mins to 50%. My 750mA protected AW RCR only lasted 29 mins until the protection circuit kicked in and the light shut off. Second run with another cell was slightly worse at 27 mins. Results seem pretty reasonable, given what's been reported for Fenix P1D-CE on high.

FYI, runtimes were done on my homemade light meter (photoresistivie CdSe cell hooked up to my DMM, attached to a standard milk carton for overall output measurements). The Y-axis scale is completely relative (my light meter is uncalibrated for lux, but has been verified to be perfectly linear within the range of light intensities reported).


----------



## lumapower (Dec 24, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower Lumacraft D- Mini Cree*

Hi Ernie, and everybody : Merry Christmas    
 
 
Happy holidays to all
 
Thanks for Great Reviews and Support.
 
*Best Rgds.

Lumapower Team*


----------



## herman30 (Dec 24, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower Lumacraft D- Mini Cree*

A couple of beamshot in the dark. 

Top picture without the lamp on and bottom picture with the lamp on. Makes it easier to compare. Distance to the white fence perhaps 80 meters.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Dec 24, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower Lumacraft D- Mini Cree*

Good photos ersanada! It shows that the D-mini really does out throw the fenix! That hotspot is intense!


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 24, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower Lumacraft D- Mini Cree*

I opened the bezel. It's hard to see the Cree because of the flash.


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 24, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower Lumacraft D- Mini Cree*

Left, D-Mini. Right, Hunt Light FT01X SE U Bin @ 100"






Left, D-Mini. Right, Hunt Light FT01X SE U Bin @ 100" Stepped down exposure.


----------



## Qben (Dec 24, 2006)

Can anyone who already has the d-mini post it's dimensions? Ie...overall length, diameter of body, diameter of head, length of body before it widens into the head, and length of the head. Also, are my eyes misleading me or is the sidespill brighter and just as wide as the p1d-ce?

If you feel like it dimensions of the p1d-ce would also be cool, but I could probably just extrapolate those from pics of the two side by side.

_"We sleep safe in our beds because rough men stand ready in the night to visit violence on those who would do us harm." _
_George Orwell (Maybe)_


----------



## IsaacHayes (Dec 24, 2006)

Whats the runtime on a RCR?


----------



## NewBie (Dec 24, 2006)

Wow, very nice, it looks like it would almost punch a hole in that Huntlight!






Any idea of the current draw off of the cell?


I swear I see it twisting time and space at the wall surface, especially in the earlier photo:


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm getting 3.81 V DC off a RCR123.


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 24, 2006)

IsaacHayes said:


> Whats the runtime on a RCR?



Chevrofreak would be a good person to do a runtime test. I hope he can get a hold of a D-Mini.


----------



## NewBie (Dec 24, 2006)

ernsanada said:


> I'm getting 3.81 V DC off a RCR123.



Thats great to know, how about the current in Amperes?


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 24, 2006)

The D-Mini has ample room for a RCR123.


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 24, 2006)

Size comparision's.

Left, D-Mini. Right, Fenix P1D CE






Left, D-Mini. Right Mini Mag Ican.






Left, D-Mini. Right Q III






Left, D-Mini. Right Q III


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 24, 2006)

Length, 4"

Bezel Diameter, 1 5/16"


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 24, 2006)

The Fenix P1D CE has more side spill. This picture is taken @ 7" in auto mode.

Left, D-Mini. Right, Fenix P1D CE


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Dec 24, 2006)

Readings for D-Mini taken at tailswitch area:
Primary Panasonic cell: 2.8V, 1.08A, 3.024W
AW 17500 Li-Ion cell: 4.0V, 0.72A, 2.88W

Dimensions in mm, D-Mini/P1D-CE:
Overall length: 102.2/71.8
Diameter of body: 26.0/19.9
Diameter of head: 35.0/21.4
Length of body before it widens into the head: 69.0/49.5
Length of the head: 30.9/21.0

You're welcome.


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower Lumacraft D- Mini Cree*



selfbuilt said:


> The Energizer primary gave a very respectable 59 mins to 50%. My 750mA protected AW RCR only lasted 29 mins until the protection circuit kicked in and the light shut off. Second run with another cell was slightly worse at 27 mins. Results seem pretty reasonable, given what's been reported for Fenix P1D-CE on high.
> 
> FYI, runtimes were done on my homemade light meter (photoresistivie CdSe cell hooked up to my DMM, attached to a standard milk carton for overall output measurements). The Y-axis scale is completely relative (my light meter is uncalibrated for lux, but has been verified to be perfectly linear within the range of light intensities reported).



Just updated my post #25 with D-mini runtime graph ... enjoy!

For a comparison to P1D-CE, see Chevro's excellent graphs: 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/144407


----------



## atm (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower Lumacraft D- Mini Cree*



selfbuilt said:


> Just updated my post #25 with D-mini runtime graph ... enjoy!
> 
> For a comparison to P1D-CE, see Chevro's excellent graphs:
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/144407


Selfbuilt, many thanks for this, I've been waiting to see what the runtimes are like. And Ernsanada, many thanks for another excellent review.


----------



## Norm (Dec 26, 2006)

ernsanada said:


> The D-Mini has ample room for a RCR123.



Looks like an opportunity for someone to make an 18650 extender.
Norm


----------



## EngrPaul (Dec 26, 2006)

At anything greater than a meter, I get a donut for a hotspot. I tried repositioning the reflector to no benefit. I don't think the reflector is reaching deep enough for the Cree to reach the focal point 

I must mention this torch has fantastic build quality. The fit and finish are perfect, all components are excellent, and even the lubrication is exactly the way it should be.


----------



## Omega Man (Dec 26, 2006)

ernsanada said:


> Size comparision's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK you!


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 26, 2006)

NewBie said:


> Thats great to know, how about the current in Amperes?



If you can give me some pointers how to read amperes with a mulitmeter I might be able to do it. Does your multimeter need to have an amperes meter to read amperes?


----------



## Thujone (Dec 27, 2006)

Here are a few beamshots I took a few minutes ago, shots are off my deck to the back of my yard, approximately 90'. 2 second exposure f/4.8 iso 160.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Dec 27, 2006)

Thujone, damn! That's quite a statement!


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 27, 2006)

D-Mini @ 203"






Hunt Light FT01X SE U Bin @ 203"






D-Mini @ 203" Stepped down exposure.






Hunt Light FT01X SE U Bin @ 203" Stepped down exposure.


----------



## cheapo (Dec 27, 2006)

i really wonder why these manufacturers continue to use smooth reflectors... a stipple reflector would clean the beams right up.

-David


----------



## daveman (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower Lumacraft D- Mini Cree*



selfbuilt said:


> The Energizer primary gave a very respectable 59 mins to 50%. My 750mA protected AW RCR only lasted 29 mins until the protection circuit kicked in and the light shut off. Second run with another cell was slightly worse at 27 mins. Results seem pretty reasonable, given what's been reported for Fenix P1D-CE on high.
> 
> FYI, runtimes were done on my homemade light meter (photoresistivie CdSe cell hooked up to my DMM, attached to a standard milk carton for overall output measurements). The Y-axis scale is completely relative (my light meter is uncalibrated for lux, but has been verified to be perfectly linear within the range of light intensities reported).


 

uh....that doesn't look like a regulated runtime graph to me. Somebody please tell me I'm hallucinating.


----------



## Zman (Dec 27, 2006)

I agree, its not what I expected from a 'regulated' circuit. Shouldnt there be a flat somewhere near the beginning of that blue curve?


----------



## daveman (Dec 27, 2006)

Zman said:


> I agree, its not what I expected from a 'regulated' circuit. Shouldnt there be a flat somewhere near the beginning of that blue curve?


 
I think Lumapower chose a slope over a cliff in runtime. Fine for some folks, but I perfer cliffs.


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 27, 2006)

cheapo said:


> i really wonder why these manufacturers continue to use smooth reflectors... a stipple reflector would clean the beams right up.
> 
> -David



The smooth reflectors give more throw.

The stripple reflectors give a nice smooth beam but cut down on the throw.

Some want throw or want smooth beams.


----------



## ViReN (Dec 28, 2006)

Thujone said:


> Here are a few beamshots I took a few minutes ago, shots are off my deck to the back of my yard, approximately 90'. 2 second exposure f/4.8 iso 160.



Nice Images, Do you happen to have P1D CE, it would be great if you could post similar shot with P1D CE


----------



## Marlite (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Lumapower Lumacraft D- Mini Cree*



LEDcandle said:


> Nice, simple and useful review as always, ersanada. Looks like the D-mini has a bright ring around the corona instead of a dark ring! Haha....
> Dad, the bare-al lights look awesome.



LEDcandle: Ring of Fire!

Ensenada great pics and review again.

AWTYDad still waiting for your review. Your collection is sweet.

Marlite


----------



## Thujone (Dec 28, 2006)

ViReN said:


> Nice Images, Do you happen to have P1D CE, it would be great if you could post similar shot with P1D CE



Due to financial issues at the time I had to back out of the P1DCE preprder, and now that I see that they do not deal the best with 3.7 batts I have not reordered. Sorry. But more people have the P1 anyways so this is a valuable comparison to those people. For indoors I dont feel the d-mini is that useful, definately still find myself using my CR2 Ion for indoor work, and my wife still grabs the P1, but when you get outdoors the difference is clear. This will be a big winner on our camping trips this year.


----------



## Christoph (Dec 29, 2006)

I got mine yesterday. It is bright and it throws.Its a keeper. I have been messing around with it, and found that the heat it does produce is mostly from the battery. Shooting a infrared probe down the bussiness end shows between 45 and 50C at the emitter but it never shows up in the body. (I ran it for a while on a power supply) I have voided the warrenty.There was a lot of locktite on the head(a little heat for 10 min).the emitter is on one of those white topped stars.Removing the black disk and turning it over would let you get a little deeper into the reflector as it has a rim on the back side. I put some satin tape over the window and it flooded the beam.There was a ghost hot spot in the middle of the beam that looked like the sun behind clouds. and it stayed there as I used my fingers to block out most of the center of the beam,it came from the rim of the reflector. When I covered the outer edge of the reflector it disapeared.:thinking: 

More as I discover it.
C


----------



## Omega Man (Dec 29, 2006)

So a little Write-Right or clear tape would flood it out? Good news for those who can't wait for the 2nd reflector.


----------



## Thujone (Dec 29, 2006)

Omega Man said:


> So a little Write-Right or clear tape would flood it out? Good news for those who can't wait for the 2nd reflector.



I think i am going to put a layer of press'n seal on the lens tonight. That might just work well...


----------



## Omega Man (Dec 29, 2006)

Let us know!


----------



## Thujone (Dec 29, 2006)

Omega Man said:


> Let us know!


Well that didnt go so hot....


Here is Beam Before @ 5'








With Press 'n Seal






Posturized comparo







So there you have it, you get a smoothed out beam but it also elongates the hotspot. Not sure this is the best solution :|


----------



## Thujone (Dec 29, 2006)

Here are the outside shots stacked.


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice job!

You can really see the difference in brightness.


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 29, 2006)

I just got the "orange peel" reflector. 

I ordered a LM302 and it was also sent with the reflector in a electro static bag.











Left, Smooth Reflector. Right, "Orange Peel" Reflector






Left, Smooth Reflector. Right, "Orange Peel" Reflector






D-Mini with Smooth Reflector @ 67"






D-Mini with "Orange Peel" Reflector @ 67"






D-Mini with Smooth Reflector @ 67" Stepped down exposure.






D-Mini with "Orange Peel" Reflector @ 67" Stepped down exposure.






D-Mini with Smooth Reflector @ 104"






D-Mini with "Orange Peel" Reflector @ 104"






D-Mini with Smooth Reflector @ 104" Stepped down exposure.






D-Mini with "Orange Peel" Reflector @ 104" Stepped down exposure.






-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I don't have a light meter to measure the brightness.

The "Orange Peel" Reflector really smooths out the beam. It gets rid of those "dreaded rings".

It looks like the "Orange Peel" Reflector cuts down the intensity of the beam, (the corona) slightly. I was very much surprised, I thought there would be a more loss of intensity than shown.

Good job Lumapower Team!


----------



## Nake (Dec 29, 2006)

How did you order the reflector, is there a part #?


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 29, 2006)

Nake said:


> How did you order the reflector, is there a part #?



Lumapower sent this to me when I ordered a LM302.

All they asked if I could do some beamshots and post my impressions.

Thanks Lumapower for letting me do this!


----------



## Pumaman (Dec 29, 2006)

good job lumapower. always responding fast to customer feedback.


----------



## Zman (Dec 29, 2006)

The beam looks great, and it doesn't appear to diminish the intensity by much at all. I hope these are available to those of us whose light is on the way...
Thanks for posting and the pics Ernsada!


----------



## LowTEC (Dec 29, 2006)

First class response Lumapower :rock:If only Fenix would listen to their customers and make changes/fix with quick response like that then we wouldn't see so many complaints. 

I see Lumapower is gonna be success, as long as they don't raise the prices like Fenix did.


----------



## Thujone (Dec 29, 2006)

looks like perfection to me. Put me on the list if I am not already there Lumapower!


----------



## EngrPaul (Dec 29, 2006)

ernsanada,

I really wish you lived close to me so I could bring mine over and see what it does to the dark spot in the middle of the hot spot. 

Thank you for posting pictures. They are very encouraging!


----------



## StefanFS (Dec 29, 2006)

This textured reflector would be nice to compare with the smooth one for lux readings. Quote me a price Ricky, I'm a sucker for things like this. Looks nice and bright enough.

Stefan


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 29, 2006)

Ricky can't access CPF yet. That earthquake has caused the problem. That's why if you haven't seen him post for awhile. 

I sent the pictures to Ricky and asked him to make the reflector available soon. I know there are many of you out there that like the way the beam looks now.


----------



## mkphc (Dec 29, 2006)

Dumb question, 
will a rcr123 at 3.7 v harm this light?

is this emitter the same as in the Fenix?

what type of warranty does it have?
are they still available in bare alluminum?


----------



## dizzy (Dec 29, 2006)

I know for sure the 3.7volt rcr is OK for the light. Ricky calls it hyper drive because it is very bright on these. 3.5 watts on them compared to 2 watts on cr123.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Looks like I'll be buying an OP reflector! :thumbsup:

And some RCRs, too.


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 29, 2006)

D-Mini Smooth Reflector @ 203"






D-Mini "Orange Peel" Reflector @ 203"






D-Mini Smooth Reflector @ 203" Stepped down exposure






D-Mini "Orange Peel" Reflector @ 203" Stepped down exposure


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 29, 2006)

D-Mini Smooth Reflector @ 25' 7"






D-Mini " Orange Peel" Reflector @ 25' 7"






Fenix P1D CE @ 25' 7"






-------------------------------------------------------------------------

There is sidespill which the Digital Camera has a hard time picking up.


----------



## EngrPaul (Dec 29, 2006)

I am soooo jeallous. I wished my Mini-D beam looked like either one of yours!


----------



## Omega Man (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow, I _reaaaaaally_ hope they put a clip on this bad boy... and a 2 stage switch.


----------



## LowTEC (Dec 29, 2006)

ernsanada said:


> D-Mini Smooth Reflector @ 25' 7"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You sure you switched on the P1D-CE? :lolsign:


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 29, 2006)

LowTEC said:


> You sure you switched on the P1D-CE? :lolsign:



Locked and loaded with a RCR123.


----------



## N162E (Dec 29, 2006)

Ernsanada, nice work, thank you very much. Frankly, they BOTH look really good to me. After the slicing and dicing this latest breed of lights has taken, I am really looking forward to what's coming around the corner.


----------



## LowTEC (Dec 29, 2006)

alright then, I made up my mind, if my P1D-CE is not showing up by Monday (24th days of waiting), I will cancel the order, no point pay much more for a inferior light with unknown waiting period  Hope my silver Dmini shows up by then :laughing:


----------



## Walt175 (Dec 29, 2006)

Sign me up for one "orange peel" reflector! VERY nice!


----------



## jay33t (Dec 30, 2006)

I will take an "orange peel" reflector also. Tell me when I can order.


----------



## Perfusion (Dec 30, 2006)

I was just turned on to this light by fellow CPFers in the LED section, and I have 1 question - is the light only available in black now, or is there an option to order it in the polished look like in the pics on page 1?


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Dec 30, 2006)

Yep. It's clear-anodized Type II. Just tell Lumapower which color you want when you order.


----------



## Marlite (Dec 30, 2006)

ernsanada said:


> I just received the Lumapower Lumacraft D- Mini Cree. Shipping took 5 days to Socal!
> 
> Fit and finish is excellent. Machining is excellent. No flaws in the anodize II.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thujone (Dec 30, 2006)

Edit: Wrong tab


----------



## Zman (Dec 30, 2006)

Mine landed in Crown Point, Indiana today. Like it a lot! It really does throw, my only led light that can out-throw it is the space needle. I found that with mine, if i rotate the reflector, I can make the hotspot have a small hole in it, but I can just as easily rotate it out of that condition. I'm happy with it, and will wait patiently to learn more about obtaining a orange-peel reflector as well.


----------



## Raybo (Dec 30, 2006)

> D-Mini Smooth Reflector @ 25' 7"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent pictures ernsanada!

They show how the OP reflector makes for a larger more mellow hotspot.

Ray


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 30, 2006)

I added more Lumapower lights to my collection.


----------



## Raybo (Dec 30, 2006)

ernsanada said:


> I added more Lumapower lights to my collection.



Would it be to much trouble to ask for some beam shots of the DX1?

:bow:

Thanks in advance,
Ray


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 30, 2006)

Raybo,

Check this out, https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/142219


----------



## Raybo (Dec 30, 2006)

ernsanada said:


> Raybo,
> 
> Check this out, https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/142219



Thanks ernsanada,

I'm looking for throw lights right now because I have enough "smooth beam" lights for the moment. :duck:

I think I will wait until Lumapower offers up a smooth reflector and than I will jump on the DX1.


----------



## lumapower (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi ernsanada,

You alway do the best reviews.

Thank you very much, very good job.

Happy New Year

Best Rgds.

Ricky - Lumapower Team


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 1, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> D-Mini Smooth Reflector @ 25' 7"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thx for the pics ernsanada - great review. But I agree that there must be some sort of digital camera issue in picking up the sidespill on the P1DCE - the last image is misleading. 

I have both lights as well, and the PIDCE definitely has a lot more sidespill than the D-mini. According to my light meter and a milk carton lightbox, the overall output of the P1DCE on high is about 20-40% brighter than the D-mini (depending on battery). However, the D-mini out-throws the P1DCE by 30-40% (again, depending on battery type).


----------



## ICUDoc (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow. wowowowowowow.
I just got my D-Mini and fired it up with an unprotected AW 700mAh RCR123. This thing throws like crazy! The OP reflector is a must though, as the beam makes the D-Mini a real Lord-of-the-Rings!
I will try to take some beamshots soon.
Edit: I added a few primordial beamshots to www.icudoc.com
Waiting for darkness for some long-range shots.


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 4, 2007)

This is a comparision between the Lumapower D-Mini and ElektroLumens Tri-Blaster-3XK2-4C. The ElektroLumens Tri-Blaster-3XK2-4C is using 3 K2 Leds with and optic.

Left, Lumapower D-Mini. Right, ElektroLumens Tri-Blaster-3XK2-4C







Left, Lumapower D-Mini. Right, ElektroLumens Tri-Blaster-3XK2-4C






D-Mini @ 203"






Tri-Blaster-3XK2-4C @ 203"






D-Mini (Shiny Reflector) @ 203" Stepped down exposure.






Tri-Blaster-3XK2-4C @ 203" Stepped down exposure.






D-Mini ("Orange Peel" Reflector) @ 203"






Tri-Blaster-3XK2-4C @ 203"






D-Mini ("Orange Peel" Reflector) @ 203" Stepped down exposure.






Tri-Blaster-3XK2-4C @ 203" Stepped down exposure.


----------



## Freedom1955 (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## LightScene (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice photo comparison. Your pictures are quite informative. Thanks. 
The D-Mini with OP reflector is quite impressive.

I'm still waiting for a picture of the F-Mini so I can make a choice.


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Jan 5, 2007)

I dropped a McR-27XR in my D-mini and smoothed out the beam considerably, near perfect for white wall hunting. I lost quite a bit of throw but the beam is beautiful.

I'm looking forward to trying out the OP reflector, hopefully it will retain most of the throw and smooth the beam.

I also shimmed my tail so it tailstands, maybe this could be incorporated into the upcoming lights.


----------



## tanasit (Jan 8, 2007)

Many thanks to Ernsanada for the great review and his effort. I know how time consuming for taking those beamshots.

Let me add one more for comparison:

Got mine a few days ago and couldn't help setting it up for a side by side by side beamshot with the others that have 3 x Cree and even 7 Cree.

Left to right: D-Mini with 1xCree, X428xr-L6P with 3xCree and Mac 7xCree :







At about 2 feet away:







Now at about 20 feet away:






Sure enough, I ordered one more D-Mini but in black after this test. :rock:


----------



## LowTEC (Jan 9, 2007)

I have been busy shooting the light up the sky ever since I've got the D-mini and now I finally have time to write this. Instead of making a whole new review, I will just post my opinion here 

When I first opened the package it seems like a quality purchase. Perfect machining and anodizing; good grip and comfortable to hold in hand. Unscrew the tail cap and immediately saw those thick double o-rings, something that the mighty Fenix's don't have, everything disasembled easily for future lense or reflector upgrade. The XRE sit dead center, with crystal clear, dustless lense assembly. On the other hand, my L2T luxeon sit off center, dust and spots are visible.

The package came with the choice of reverse clickie, and a twistie+momentary, absolutely well thought out IMHO, and it also comes with a GID button 

Put a RCR123A in and fired it up, god, does this light THROW. Now this really shows who is the king of single cell thrower:lolsign: I dunno about the others, but I truely think there is really no point to make a flood light with the XRE. This is a classic example of pure thrower and yet it still have enough unintentional spill for any kind of indoor work or just for a walk. I really don't see any need for more spill, honestly. Yes, it has rings, but the rings are at least dead center unlike the P1D-CE photos we have seen here. As soon as I fire it up and shoot it across the room, the ultra bright hot spot totally overwhelm the rings. I wish it came with a smaller dimension so I can key chain it everyday like I do with my L2T/123. The clickie button could be made 2 mm shorter so it can tail stand more securely. Other than those, I have no complaints (those weren't complaints anyway :lol

For those who is deciding to get this light or not, don't! Just get it! It is THAT good. This is by far the best flashlight I've owned, well, until the L1D-CE comes out to be my keychain light, but I highly doubt the Fenix can throw any better nor comes with all the simple yet critical features like this D-mini. Again, I don't need any blinking modes, I need a high quality, simple, durable, and AFFORDABLE flashlight as my keychain light, Fenix, are you listening?

I'm here to thank Ricky for creating such a wonderful light for all of us to enjoy, I may order another one in black just for the hack of it.

Ricky, if you can produce a light just like the L1T/123 (or smaller) with a XRE, in silver, I will be your biggest slave, I mean, fan. :lolsign:


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 9, 2007)

This is how you change the supplied momentary on off twist on and twist off switch to the reverse clickie switch.

Inside the momentary on off twist on and off switch.






Push out the switch through the rear. (I pushed on the rubber switch cover.)






There is another piece inside the switch. Note the 2 notches.






I use a pick and put it in one of the notches. Remember righty tighty lefty loosey. Turn lefty loosey, counter-clockwise.






The plastic assembly comes out with the rubbers witch cover.






Now you can change the black rubber switch cover to the GID or leave the black rubber switch cover in. I opted for the GID.






Put the reverse clickie switch in. Righty tighty, turn clock-wise.






I use my pick to tighten the switch.






Now it's time to enjoy your D-Mini!


----------



## lumapower (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Ernsanada,

Thanks for your help to do the instruction for us.  

Best Rgds.

Ricky - Lumapower Team


----------



## LITEmania (Jan 12, 2007)

Ricky : Are you opening a new thread of F-mini ? I can't find yet. :thinking:


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 14, 2007)

This is a beamshot comparison between the D-Mini OP (Orange Peel) and the Fenix P1D CE.

Top, D-Mini. Bottom, Fenix P1D CE






Fenix P1D CE @ 96"






D-Mini OP @ 96"






Fenix P1D CE @ 96" Stepped down exposure.






D-Mini OP @ 96" Stepped down exposure.






Left, D-Mini OP. Right, Fenix P1D CE @ 96" 






Left, D-Mini OP. Right, Fenix P1D CE @ 96" Stepped down exposure.






---------------------------------------------------------------------

Both lights are using fully charged RCR123's.


----------



## Takashilee (Jan 15, 2007)

Guys,

What RCR123A brand you using on your D-Mini. Any brand recommendation? Any well known website that sells the rechargeable batteries?
What is the max mAh can the D-Mini accepts? I saw there are 3.0volts and also 3.6volts on RCR123A batteries. Which volts should I use? Tq.


----------



## LowTEC (Jan 15, 2007)

There is no limitation on max mah you can use on any light, and you can run both 3.7 or 3.0, but why would you settle with a dimmer light? :laughing: 3.7 all the way!

I've been using qualitychinagoods.com Dae's 3.7V 750mah protected R123, it runs 33 minutes in my D-mini.

And I just got (CPF member, in dealer section) AW's new 3.7V 750mah protected R123 today, and ran a test right away. To my surprise, both 2 of the AW's ran exactly 39 minutes. Fast shipment, good CS, highly recommended :goodjob:


----------



## AFAustin (Jan 15, 2007)

Another plug here for AW---he is the best of the best for all LiIons and chargers.


----------



## fnmag (Jan 16, 2007)

Dittos. AW has got you covered with R123 batteries and chargers.


----------



## Pokerstud (Jan 16, 2007)

I guess you can order this with the smooth reflector OR the orange peel reflector. To those that have these, do you loose much throw with the OP reflector? Will it still give you a good spot at 100 feet with the OP reflector? thx.


----------



## fishx65 (Jan 16, 2007)

Double


----------



## fishx65 (Jan 16, 2007)

How does this thing throw compared to a long throwing incan like the TL3?


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 17, 2007)

This is a comparison between 3rd Shift's Mag Mod 3C T Bin and the D-Mini.

Left, 3rd Shift's Mag Mod 3C T Bin. Right, D-Mini






Left, 3rd Shift's Mag Mod 3C T Bin. Right, D-Mini






3rd Shift's Mag Mod 3C T Bin @ 95"






D-Mini @ 95"






3rd Shift's Mag Mod 3C T Bin @ 95" Stepped down exposure.






D-Mini @ 95" Stepped down exposure.






Left, 3rd Shift's Mag Mod 3C T Bin. Right, D-Mini @ 95" 






Left, 3rd Shift's Mag Mod 3C T Bin. Right, D-Mini @ 95" Stepped down exposure.






------------------------------------------------------------------------

3rd Shift's Mag Mod 3C T Bin is using 3C Duracell Batteries. The D-Mini is using freshly a charged RCR123.


----------



## BMRSEB (Jan 17, 2007)

The more I look at this light,the more I'm tempted!! Must resist ... JETBeam CREE on the way (hopefully) and the Fenix L1T looks good too.. I need a second job..:laughing:


----------



## LowTEC (Jan 17, 2007)

BMRSEB said:


> The more I look at this light,the more I'm tempted!! Must resist ... JETBeam CREE on the way (hopefully) and the Fenix L1T looks good too.. I need a second job..:laughing:



Althought JetBeam C-LE should be a great AA light, but it is not gonna be compareable to the D-minin in terms of throws or overall output, therefore you shouldn't resist....................well, I dunno about the second job part, order the D-mini first and find a job after :lolsign:


----------



## huntman (Jan 17, 2007)

I agree with you ,D-MINI is really brightest in hand.


----------



## cheapo (Jan 17, 2007)

LowTEC said:


> Althought JetBeam C-LE should be a great AA light, but it is not gonna be compareable to the D-minin in terms of throws or overall output, therefore you shouldn't resist....................well, I dunno about the second job part, order the D-mini first and find a job after :lolsign:



maybe he was referring to the mk2x.. ???


----------



## LowTEC (Jan 18, 2007)

cheapo said:


> maybe he was referring to the mk2x.. ???



Read his sig.


----------



## martonic (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower Lumacraft D- Mini Cree*



StefanFS said:


> I have done some hotspot Lux measurements.
> 
> At 1 meter with a Battery Station 3.7 V Li-Ion, ten readings : Varies between 6900 Lux and 7050 Lux.
> At 1 meter with a new Panasonic CR123, ten readings: Varies between 5900 Lux and 6090 Lux.
> ...


 
Considering that the D-Mini has a good-size hotspot PLUS decent spill, how many other 1x123, or even 2x123 commercially available LED lights compare with that lux reading - are there any? How many even come close?


----------



## cheapo (Jan 21, 2007)

well, the lux is due to the HUGE head... i personally dont see the point of it being a 1xcr123 light, cuz the head is too big to edc anyway. they should have made it a 18650 light... then it would get nice runtime too.


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 23, 2007)

This is a comparison of the D-Mini and MR Bulk's Chameleon. 

The D-Mini using a Protected RCR123. The Chameleon is using a Protected 18650 Rechargeable Battery. Both fully charged.

The Chameleon is set at level 5.

Top. D-Mini. Bottom, Chameleon







Left, D-Mini. Right, Chameleon






Left, D-Mini. Right, Chameleon






Left, D-Mini. Right, Chameleon @ 93"






Left, D-Mini. Right, Chameleon @ 93" Stepped down exposure.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jan 23, 2007)

Wow, talk about an owning. Is there anything anywhere near as small that can compete with the D Mini? The output seems very very impressive! It looks much brighter than the P1DCE (in your pictures at least).


----------



## Curious_character (Jan 25, 2007)

Just got my D-Mini (smooth reflector) today. My gawd - it's _three times_ as bright (lux level at a given distance) as any other light I have (close to a 3-way tie among P1D CE, ProPoly 4AA Lux, and Blimp running on an 18650). That means it'll light things at 170 feet at the same brightness as those other lights do at 100 feet -- but it still has very usable spill. I measured a staggering 9100 lux at one meter 15 minutes after turn-on with an RCR123A. I'm sure there will be others coming soon, but this is really a giant step from the previous generation. Wow!

c_c


----------



## hjdca (Jan 27, 2007)

fyi, I also put a battery station 3.7 v protected rechargeable in the d-mini and the additional brightness and throw are very impressive. It is very noticeable! probably 30 to 50 percent more light! You have to try this combination, it puts the d-mini in another league. Nothing can touch it with this battery. :rock:


----------



## Mike abcd (Jan 27, 2007)

Curious_character said:


> Just got my D-Mini (smooth reflector) today. My gawd - it's _three times_ as bright (lux level at a given distance) as any other light I have (close to a 3-way tie among P1D CE, ProPoly 4AA Lux, and Blimp running on an 18650). That means it'll light things at 170 feet at the same brightness as those other lights do at 100 feet -- but it still has very usable spill. I measured a staggering 9100 lux at one meter 15 minutes after turn-on with an RCR123A. I'm sure there will be others coming soon, but this is really a giant step from the previous generation. Wow!
> 
> c_c



c_c,

How does the total output compare to your P1D CE? A ceiling bounce test with your light meter would probably be pretty good for comparing total output.

The D-Mini throw seems exceptional but I haven't seen any info on total output. Based on run times, I'd expect the D-Mini and P1D CE to be close although the D-mini kills it on throw.

Mike

PS Have you checked Lux @ 1 meter on your SSC modded L0P SE?


----------



## PB92 (Jan 28, 2007)

From what I can see my D-Mini smokes my P1D CE and even my Striker VG. For a while the VG was the badboy, but it's 2nd fiddle now...........


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jan 28, 2007)

PB92 said:


> From what I can see my D-Mini smokes my P1D CE and even my Striker VG. For a while the VG was the badboy, but it's 2nd fiddle now...........


 
Smokes the P1DCE in total output or in throw only?


----------



## Curious_character (Jan 30, 2007)

Mike abcd said:


> c_c,
> 
> How does the total output compare to your P1D CE? A ceiling bounce test with your light meter would probably be pretty good for comparing total output.
> 
> ...


As close as I can measure with my Quicksilver-style light box, the P1D CE and D-Mini have the same total output, somewhere around 115 lumens. The much higher lux reading of the D-Mini is apparently due only to the larger reflector and therefore tighter beam.

I've only run a quick check of the SSC modded L0P SE, and it's not very impressive. The best I can get is around 175 lux at 1 meter. The SSC seems to have a larger die size than the Luxeon, and I think the very small reflector in the L0P SE just isn't enough to do a decent job of focusing it. There is a definite hot spot (maximized by sanding down the reflector), but it's way larger than any of my other lights. Total light output is somewhere around 35 lumens. It's a good pocket light.

c_c


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 30, 2007)

This is a beam shot comparison of the D-Mini (Shiny Reflector) and the Streamlight Survivor.

Left, D-Mini. Right, Streamlight Survivor






Left, D-Mini. Right, Streamlight Survivor






D-Mini (Shiny Reflector) @ 101"






Streamlight Survivor @ 101"






D-Mini (Shiny Reflector) @ 101" Stepped down exposure.






Streamlight Survivor @ 101" Stepped down exposure.


----------



## r0b0r (Jan 31, 2007)

/me wants


----------



## BMRSEB (Jan 31, 2007)

That D Mini certainly lives up to its name, "pocket rocket"..:rock:


----------



## luminari (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey, just curious, ernsanada... were those outdoor beamshots taken at the same time of night?


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 8, 2007)

luminari said:


> Hey, just curious, ernsanada... were those outdoor beamshots taken at the same time of night?



I took the pictures after the sunset. So maybe around 10 minutes for all the shots.


----------



## luminari (Feb 8, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> I took the pictures after the sunset. So maybe around 10 minutes for all the shots.



Ok. Thanks for the detailed review, by the way!

If you look at the sky in the upper right corner, you can see that the Fenix P1D-CE shot is much darker than the D-Mini's shot, even though they were shot at about the same time. Anyways, probably just a camera mistake (they need to be set to manual or exposure lock for these tough night shots anyways). But the shot makes the P1D-CE look dimmer than it really is, which I (and others) found surprising considering the D-Mini's lumen output is not as high as the Fenix P1D-CE's. Anyways, not a big deal, the other beamshots look very helpful!


----------



## luminari (Feb 9, 2007)

Anyways, I'd consider buying it if I could get ahold of some two stage tails... That would be sweet! I heard you can use some DealExtreme light tails, but buying both would be kind of... extreme.


----------



## FASTCAR (Feb 12, 2007)

Using Quickbeam type numbers, what does the D-Mini do..throw and overall?


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 13, 2007)

luminari said:


> Anyways, I'd consider buying it if I could get ahold of some two stage tails... That would be sweet! I heard you can use some DealExtreme light tails, but buying both would be kind of... extreme.



FYI, my old fifthunit LILL 2-stage tailcap was a perfect fit for the D-mini, but a new LILL I just received from dealextreme has different threading diameter and won't fit (plus the switch now does high-low-off instead of high-off-low-off). YMMV, of course ...


----------



## luminari (Feb 13, 2007)

Doh! Yeah I noticed my LILL is also high-low-off. Kinda bummed about that, but the light is such a great thrower.


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 14, 2007)

Beam shots requested my mtbkndad.

D-Mini vs ElektroLumens ELX-3. The ELX-3 is using 3 fully recharged Radio Shack 1.2V 4500mAh Batteries. The D-Mini is using a freshly charged RCR123.

The ELX-3 is using 3, T Bin Luxeon's with 3, 27mm IMS Refflectors.

Top, D-Mini. Bottom, ELX-3







Left, D-Mini. Right, ELX-3






D-Mini (OP Reflector) @ 90"






ELX-3 @ 90"






D-Mini (OP Reflector) @ 90" Stepped down exposure. 






ELX-3 @ 90" Stepped down exposure.






D-Mini (Smooth Reflector) @ 90"






D-Mini (Smooth Reflector) @ 90" Stepped down exposure.






Left, D-Mini (OP Reflector) Right, ELX-3 @ 90"






Left, D-Mini (OP Reflector) Right, ELX-3 @ 90" Stepped down exposure.






Left, D-Mini (Smooth Reflector) Right, ELX-3 @ 90"






Left, D-Mini (Smooth Reflector) Right, ELX-3 @ 90" Stepped down exposure.


----------



## mtbkndad (Feb 14, 2007)

ersanada,

You are de man! :bow: :bow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

I REALLY can't wait for my LP-mini to arrive now. For that matter I really like what I have seen with ALL of the lumapower lights up to this point,
The LP-Mini will just be my first  .

Thank you very much for taking the time to do these shots for me.
I did notice that the Corona of the ELX-3 is dimmer an much larger, but the Mini-D is truly an impressive little light.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 14, 2007)

D-Mini (Smooth Reflector) @ 101"






ELX-3 @ 101"






D-Mini (Smooth Reflector) @ 101" Stepped down exposure.






ELX-3 @ 101" Stepped down exposure.


----------



## mtbkndad (Feb 14, 2007)

ersanada,

Thanks again and I am really shocked at this point :huh: :huh: :huh: .
The Mini-D lights the other room significantly better.
Now it will be a few sleepless nights waiting for my LP-Mini and it is all your fault.   

Your stepped down exposure shot does a great job of showing just how much more intense the hotspot is in the center of the Mini-D.


I think I will need to try it against my ELX-6's and K2 Stunner  .

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## SkinlessMonkey (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice beamshots. I can't wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## SkinlessMonkey (Feb 16, 2007)

Just got my mini. I can't tell the throw because its still day time, but it looks great and I like how it came with accessories.


----------



## mtbkndad (Feb 17, 2007)

I got my LP-Mini yesterday and am very impressed with it.
SkinlessMonkey and I were comparing lights. I actually like the tint of his more.
Both look white, but mine has the slightest blue tint and his has the slightest green/yellow tint.

I definitely plan on getting at least one Mini-D. The LP-Mini is more of a special occasion light.
I will wear it when I go out and my Sterling Silver Raw will be my pocket light on those occasions.

I really get the feeling the Lumapower team LOVES lights and is not just a group of engineers making these because it is their job.

I will definitely be getting more Lumapower lights  .

ersanada,
I have a few quick questions? 
In your ELX-3 vs. Mini-D shots the Mini-D lit the kitchen better then the ELX-3, but the corona of the ELX-3 is so wide it was never fully contained in your shots. 
Which light lit the room you were shooting from better when pointing the lights at the kitchen?
Have you had a chance to try these nest to each other outside yet?
Which one do you think throws farther?

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## mtbkndad (Feb 17, 2007)

Deleted


----------



## mtbkndad (Feb 17, 2007)

Deleted


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 17, 2007)

"ersanada,
I have a few quick questions? 
In your ELX-3 vs. Mini-D shots the Mini-D lit the kitchen better then the ELX-3, but the corona of the ELX-3 is so wide it was never fully contained in your shots. 
Which light lit the room you were shooting from better when pointing the lights at the kitchen?
Have you had a chance to try these nest to each other outside yet?
Which one do you think throws farther?"


The D-Mini has better side spill but a more concentrated beam.

The ELX-3 has more of bright flood corona.

The D-Mini out throws the ELX-3 at a distance.


----------



## mtbkndad (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks again for the info.
I have another Question for all Mini-D owners and LP-Mini owners.

It seems to me that as nice as the Mini-D and LP-Mini's are nice, the holsters are REALLY, REALLY CHEAP. :thumbsdow :shakehead

Do any other Mini-D and LP-Owners have thoughts on this?


Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Feb 18, 2007)

mtbkndad said:


> Thanks again for the info.
> I have another Question for all Mini-D owners and LP-Mini owners.
> 
> It seems to me that as nice as the Mini-D and LP-Mini's are nice, the holsters are REALLY, REALLY CHEAP. :thumbsdow :shakehead
> ...


 

Well I pretty much agree with you on that one. The Holster (which is free don't forget) isn't of the highest quality. I pocket carry my D Mini so it really doesn't matter to me at all however. 
I've always thought that if you aren't a cop or LEO you look like a complete idiot if you wear a holster out in public.


----------



## LowTEC (Feb 18, 2007)

hmm... I've never thought of that. Actually I've never wear any of those came-with holster, it's a shame to hide the bling of my silver D-mini anyway :laughing:


----------



## mtbkndad (Feb 18, 2007)

I carry a good number of tools both on my belt and in my pocket.
I do recognize the holster is free, but with such nice lights I am sure they can do better. I have a Pelican 1 watt M6. Now there is a nice light with a great free holster.

Added Section-
Part of the problem with the holster I have is the nature of the LP-Mini.
This is a beautiful and heavy little light. The Aluminum Mini-D's are very light and probably would do okay in their holsters even though they are not the greatest quality.
The heft of LP-Mini makes it's holster seem extra flimsy.
The velcro does not stick well and the holster leans from the weight of the head. I would hate to have this light take a tumble because it just fell out.

I also want to add that I really like this little light and feel it was well worth the extra price I paid for it.
This will definitely NOT be my last Lumapower light.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## herman30 (Mar 9, 2007)

Got the two-stage switch and here´s a couple of comparison shots. 

Left photo on low and right photo on high.


----------



## lumapower (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi herman30,

Thanks for nice comparsion photos.

Best rgds.

Ricky - Lumapower Team


----------



## Nake (Mar 9, 2007)

Got mine yesterday. I was afraid it was going to be too low, but it suits me fine. Plenty of light and less battery drain. :thumbsup:


----------



## StefanFS (Mar 9, 2007)

Some quick* hotspot* measurements with the Low/High switch. In Lux. Batterystation 3.7 Volt LiIon:

*Low: 1030 Lux*
*High: 7100 Lux*
This will make my D-Mini more useful with extended runtime on low.
Stefan


----------



## warpdrive (Mar 9, 2007)

how is the 2-stage switch installed. Is it the same instructions as for the clicky module?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Mar 9, 2007)

warpdrive said:


> how is the 2-stage switch installed. Is it the same instructions as for the clicky module?


 
Yes, it is installed the same way as the reverse clickie.


----------



## Curious_character (Mar 9, 2007)

I'd be interested in knowing more about the 2-stage switch. Does it just switch in a resistor?

Switching a resistor in series with the battery can be a pretty inefficient way of dimming a regulated light like the D-Mini. The DealExtreme VINET is a direct drive two stage light that just switches in a 6 ohm resistor for the lower level. That works fine for direct drive. I put the VINET tailcap onto my D-Mini (it fits) and found that on the low level it reduces the light output by a factor of about 5.6, but increases the run time only by a factor of 3.6. This means that the efficiency is much worse at the lower level, and a very significant part of the battery's energy is being wasted in heating up the resistor -- if the efficiency was as good at the lower level, the run time should have increased by at least the same factor as the light output was lowered. So while it's sort of useful, I can get a better combination of light output and run time from other lights which are more efficient than I can with the dimmed D-Mini.

Does the D-Mini two stage switch just put a resistor in series? Has anyone measured the reduction in light output and increase in run time at the lower level?

I love my D-Mini (clear reflector). It simply blows everything else I've got away in terms of main beam brightness, while still having a broad enough beam with enough spill to be useful.

c_c


----------



## StefanFS (Mar 10, 2007)

Curious_character,
This how the switch looks like disassembled. If there is a resistor it is internal, in the black switch module. I don't know much about how switches like this are constructed. Output is reduced by a factor of ~7 on low, from 7100 Lux to ~1000 Lux.












When I measure the switch on low there is an indication of 10 Ohm, when I measure it on the high setting the multimeter indicates 0.00. Draw your conclusions. I think it's still better than a one stage switch. In an ideal world it would have been done differently. 
Stefan


----------



## Curious_character (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Sounds like they're just switching in 10 ohms for the low setting. Yes, it's definitely better than nothing, and the run time is probably adequate for nearly any common use. But you won't get 7 times the run time in the low mode that you do in high.

There really isn't a better way to do it with just a tail cap switch, that I can think of. The only way to get better efficiency is to change a value in the regulator itself. That would require either running extra wires from the regulator down to the tail and somehow making contact from body to tail, or putting the regulator in the tail cap. Neither is a good trade for a moderate increase in run time on low, so I would have done it exactly the way they did.

c_c


----------



## lumapower (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi Curious_character,

Here is the runtime on Lo-out of D-Mini (with E2 Lithium 3.0V)


----------



## SQ40 (Apr 5, 2007)

Any Comparison Versus the Amilite T5? Sounds like they are well matched.


----------



## ernsanada (Oct 17, 2007)

I just received the D-Mini Digital Module. 

Description of the D-Mini Digital Module from Lumapower's thread.

3 level brightness control : 100%, 50% and 10%

More output and more runtime than original D-Mini

Max output with 20% increase in brightness in High mode.

Medium mode offer 300% more brightness as Original Low-out with 5 hours runtime.

Low mode with same output as Original Low-out but 230% increase in runtime 

More Output, more Runtime with high efficiency digital circuit.

No Flickering with new design of Direct Power Control Engine

---------------------------------------------------------------------

I used 2 D-Mini's during the test. The D-Mini Digital Module, SMO Reflector, is using the D-65 18650 Battery Tube. The D-Mini Original (Stock) Module, SMO Reflector, is using a prototype 18650 Battery Tube.

I had only one SMO Reflector so I had to swap out the reflector during the test.

Top, D-Mini Digital Module, SMO Reflector, 18650 Battery Tube. Bottom, D-Mini Original (Stock) Module, SMO Reflector,18650 Battery






Left, D-Mini Digital Module, SMO Reflector, 18650 Battery Tube. Right, D-Mini Original (Stock) Module, SMO Reflector, 18650 Battery






--------------------------------------------------------------------

I did some lux readings of the D-Mini Digital Module vs the D-Mini Original (stock) Module.

I used 2 freshly charged 18650 Protected Batteries. I waited 1 minute before taking the readings with my Wavetek Meterman LM631.

I used the SMO Reflector.

D-Mini Digital Module 18650 Battery - 6120 lux @ 1 meter

D-Mini Original Module 18650 Battery - 6170 lux @ 1 meter

The D-Mini Digital Module is supposed to have 20% more output than the original or stock module.

I did receive a forward clickie which does work as advertised.

D-Mini Digital Module, SMO Reflector, 18650 Battery @ 83"






D-Mini Original (Stock) Module, SMO Reflector,18650 Battery @ 83"






D-Mini Digital Module, SMO Reflector, 18650 Battery @ 83" Stepped down exposure.






D-Mini Original (Stock) Module, SMO Reflector,18650 Battery @ 83" Stepped down exposure.


----------



## ernsanada (Oct 24, 2007)

This is a picture of the Forward Clickie.











This is how the Forward Clickie with the 3 Digital Mode Module works.

The light levels goes from high, medium, then low. Whatever level you shut the light off at the next level will come on. The D-Mini will not stay on the same level you were on. Say you shut it off on high the next level when you turn the light on will be medium. If you want to get the light back to high you can "soft press" the Forward Clickie until you get high but you need to "hard press" or click on the Forward Clickie while the light is on to lock the light on that level. It sounds confusing but once you "get the hang of it" the D-Mini with the 3 Mode Module and Forward Clickie is very easy to use.

The sequence is high, medium then low but not in this order when the light is turned on.


----------



## Thujone (Oct 24, 2007)

No mode memory.... Hmm.. Not sure I like that much, glad I waited for MRV news before ordering the D-mini upgrade, hope there is better news than that coming for the mrv...


----------



## Backpacker (Oct 25, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> ...
> D-Mini Digital Module 18650 Battery - 6120 lux @ 1 meter
> D-Mini Original Module 18650 Battery - 6170 lux @ 1 meter
> ...


Hmmm. That's not good.


----------



## ernsanada (Oct 31, 2007)

This is how the levels actually work as described by Ricky from Lumapower. Quoted from Lumapower's thread on the D-Mini Digital Module.



"Lumapower D-Mini Digital : Brightness control UI (31-Oct-2007)

The brightness control : cycle from High-Medium-Low

It always reset to start from Hi when you stay power on for more than 2 seconds (any stage)

User can select the brightness level by half press the forward clickie and full press to lock.

At any stage, if the power on time last for 2 seconds or more will cause the circuit reset. That means the D-Mini Digital always start from High.

With reverse clickie, user can power on the light by a full press and use halp press to change the brightness level.

Best regards,

Ricky - Lumapower CS"


----------



## garfieldso (Nov 3, 2007)

http://www.lumapower.com/index.html

Cree demonstrates XR-E R2 LED prototype using LumaPower MRV and D-mini Digital in Hong Kong International Lighting Fair from 28-31 Oct 2007

CREE XR-E R2 bin seems will be used in next generation of LumaPower MRV and D-mini Digital.

CREE R2 - 113.6 lm at 350mA


----------

